# Growing into the Office (BBW (Mult) WG)



## Joel (Oct 6, 2012)

_BBW (Mult) WG _- Another story about woman filling out while working at an office 

*Growing into the Office 
by Joel​*
It was days like this that Vince regretted getting married - well. almost regretted. Today was the day his office picked which interns would stay on for full time jobs. And fortunately his favorite Megan had made the cut. 

Hiring the interns was by far the favorite part of his job. Virtually all of them were recent female college graduates. What he loved about hiring them was what happened to them after they got hired. It was almost always the same they would start off as skinny little interns. But the offices sedentary environment and abundance of snacks would often change that. 

Sure there were exceptions; some womens metabolism would just never let them gain weight and some were truly dedicated to fitness and they would make up for their indulgence and laziness in their off time. For a good 75% of the female staff, though, they would soon change from skinny little interns to plump office ladies. Some just got a little chubby. Others though would get quite big. 

His wife for one had. They had met when she was just a skinny little intern herself; not long after she got officially hired they began dating. It also wasnt long before she started filling out. By the time they were married she had fattened up to just short of 200 pounds. Now after having their two children she had become a 250 or so BBW goddess. 

Even though he had such a beauty waiting on him at home he couldnt help but let his eyes wonder to the other plump office ladies. Especially the new hires like Megan. Being able to work a high paying job he was good at and being surrounded by BBWs in waiting made him feel like one of the luckiest bastards alive. 

He was now especially looking forward to having Megan more or less work under him. Megan was an absolute knockout and to his trained eye a perfect candidate for blossoming like his wife and so many other women at the office had. 

Megan was a tall pale red head with a thin but slightly hour glass figure. She looked more than a little like that Deborah Ann Woll actress from that vampire show his wife was so into only with some curves. He could very easily see her blossoming into a more Christina Hendricks type and beyond though with the right encouragement. From all his years at the office watching a good three fourths of the office women fatten up hed become something of an expert at picking out which ones were destined for some growth and Megan was setting off his alarm. 

While she was a tiny little thing the foundation for an hour glass figure was clearly there. Her legs were long skinny little sticks but above them was fine pair of hips and a modest butt for a girl so small. Her stomach was flat as a board though and in some of her tighter out fits he was fairly sure he could see her ribs. Her top though was nowhere near as flat as her stomach though. In fact she had a fairly full chest for a thin girl hell they may have even been C cups although he wasnt sure. Finally her face which was damn near perfect aside from that though it was surprisingly full and round. 

A very good sign in his experience she also seemed to have a more then healthy appetite from what he had seen. Plus to anyone else it would probably be unnoticeable. In fact he may have even been imagining it but seeing as he was a guy who spent so much time looking for hints of growth in a woman he thought he could trust it. In his mind at least she had already started filling out just during her internship. 

Like he said it was hardly noticeable but he thought she was already looking less bony, less skeletal and her curves slightly more apparent. Perhaps he was just imagining these things but he would be quite surprised if her skinny days didnt soon come to an end working at the office. 

As the months passed Vince began to fear he was mistaken about her. He began to think his usually spot on predictions had totally missed their mark with this batch of new hires. In fact Jessica the girl he figured was the most likely to stay skinny given her frequent gym visits, running, and yoga was the one most quickly gaining weight. Her tiny little athletic body had become quite soft and curvy. Megans though was holding the line at least for now. 
Then one day he overheard her talking to Kate, one of the many plus size office ladies. 

Oh come on Megan you can have just one at least I made them myself Ill be insulted if you didnt.

_Sounds like Kate_. he said to himself with a laugh. Several of the biggest women like Kate for example were amazing cooks and they were all the time bringing in homemade goodies to share with the office particularly the new hires. Vince had never known for sure but it was almost like they were actively helping the skinny new hires fatten up. His wife Vanessa would even sometimes joke if it wasnt for Kate, Nikki and some of the older office women she may not have blown up quite so much.

I dont know Kate Ive put on a few pounds recently and I can hardly ever make it to the gym anymore I really shouldnt. Megan said.

Nonsense youre like a bean pole you can have one trust me its delicious. Kate said sweetly. 

Oh ok a small one though please. Megan finally gave in. 

The one she was handed didnt look particularly small though and oh the face she made after that first bite she had a total foodgasm haha. At the end of the day Vince even noticed her sneak another one out the door with her when she thought no one was looking. 

From that day on Megans few pounds became more and more noticeable. Her bony look was soon a thing of the past. Then over the next several months those few pounds became a couple and that couple became several until her skinny days were quickly coming to an end.

Vince now especially looked forward to seeing her every day. She hadnt really gotten big or anything but she was quickly moving into thick territory. Her thighs had thickened her hips widened and her butt was drawing all kinds of attention to its self. Her flat stomach was becoming a soft round tummy her petite little arms were even getting fuller as well. 

In short she had gone from thin with hint of an hour glass figure to an average well fed young woman weighing in somewhere between 140 and 155. 
She was now making a bigger deal about her weight complaining how cloths no longer fit right, that she should be having salads instead of the office goodies and how she was just feeling fat. This was familiar territory for most of the plus size office women though. They would give her constant complements saying she was just getting curvier, fuller figured, voluptuous, never some vulgar word like fat. And they insisted that after a good make over new cloths hair cut etc shed feel much better. 

It was a tried and true method that they always used when this occasion arose. After a little more probing they got her to agree to go out with some of them that weekend for shopping and to get their hair done. Over the weekend Vince could hardly wait until Monday he knew exactly what they had in mind and couldnt wait to see the results. 

That Monday when Megan came into work she looked much different. For one thing her old skinny chick wardrobe had been traded in for a more professional one befitting of the full figured woman she was becoming. The most obvious difference though was her hair. Her long red mane had been cut off and replaced by a shorter spunky Victoria Beckham style hair cut. 
Vince had seen this multiple times once a new hire started filling out the other Big office ladies would take their mind off it by taking them out for a makeover. A new wardrobe and a radically different style hair cut like this one virtually always did the trick. It had been the same way with his wife theyd taken her out and gotten her long flowing blonde locks cut off and to this day she had still never really grown her hair back out. 

Vince loved the effect this change often had on them. Super long hair like that was for girls he thought and these shorter professional hair cuts were for women. He now looked Megan over appraisingly and loved what he saw something as simple as a hair cut had made her look older and more mature. That skinny young intern was gone and now Megan was becoming a full bodied woman. 

To further enhance the change her coworkers had also convinced her to try not wearing her contacts so much and see how she looked with her glasses on more. Vince also loved this change when Megan was still a skinny intern and would sometimes wear cloths that pushed the limits of office attire it was easy to look at her and see a dumb teenager just going through the motions of working here. Now though her appearance totally reflected the brilliant woman she was. 

From here she only continued to fill out until twenty or so pounds later she was truly into thick territory. Her thighs had now thickened to the point of meeting in the middle. Her hips had really broadened out and her butt was now full and round. Her previously only soft middle had stored most of the weight though and was now a cute round belly. 

Megan was now getting critical of her weight again complaining of her lack of male attention and she was even attempting to diet and returned to the gym. Kate though had a tried and true solution to this though. 
One day Megan lamented her growing figure during lunch.

Come on Megan I know you want more than just a salad. Kate said.

Of course I do but I cant. Im just getting so fat. she said. 

Please you look great hon. Kate said. 

Great? I look huge! And I cant do anything about it. I cant seem to stick to a diet for long anymore and no matter how much I exercise I cant seem to lose a pound. What am I going to do? Megan said.

Well you could do what I did? Kate said.

Whats that? Megan asked looking confused.

Get a boob job. Trust me guys dont mind a fuller figure provided theres some big breasts on it. Kate said with a laugh.

You cant be serious? Megan said. 

Sure am tons of us have had them. Chloe over there, Lauren, Kaylie etc. Kate said drawing Megans attention to quite a few of her well stacked co-workers. 

But what are my friends and family going to say if I get implants? Megan replied.

Who says they have to know? Kate said.

Umm it would be pretty hard to explain otherwise. Megan said.

Not really. You havent seen much of your family or older friends in awhile have you? Kate answered. 

Well most of them live out of town so no. But so what? Megan asked. 

So that will make it easy to play off. Kate said.

How so? Megan asked still confused.

Well youve got a fuller figure now bigger breasts sometimes just come with that. You know that actress Christina Hendricks? When she started out she was a skinny little like size two model with a flat chest. After filling out a ton of it went to her boobs. Kate said.

Yeah but like that never happens to just every day people. Megan said. 

Sure it does. Youve meet Vinces wife right? Kate asked.

Yeah at the Christmas party. Why? Megan replied. 

Shes a really thick busty woman isnt she? Kate said with a laugh.

Yeah, those things are GIGANTIC! Megan exclaimed. 

That they are lol. So what if I told you she use to be a skinny little thing and after she started gaining weight her breasts just started inflating. Kate replied.

No way. Megan said. 

Way. Then she took a photo out of her purse and handed it to her. 

This is a picture of me with her before she married Vince.Kate said.

Megan looked over the picture and next to Kate stood a very skinny young woman with really long blond hair.

Wow that was really her? Megan asked.

Yep scrawny little thing wasnt she and here's her a year or so later after her weight started to climb. Kate said and handed her another picture. 

In this one Vinces wife looked much more like the super sized beauty she had met at the party. Her long blond hair had been cut off and the style wasnt vastly different from the one she had at the party. Also she was no skinny little thing anymore she had seriously beefed up and gotten thick. Her previously pencil thin legs now had full thighs that met in the middle. 

Her hips had spread out wide and womanly, her narrow waist and flat stomach were now replaced by a full round well fed tummy. Her twig like arms were now full and ample. Her face had also rounded out totally losing its sharp angular look from the first picture. The biggest difference though was her chest WOW! In the first picture she had probably been an A cup now they were easily double Ds with deep sexy cleavage her outfit draw all eyes to. And as Megan new from seeing her at the Christmas Party she had only gotten bigger and bustier since then. 

So she seriously never got implants those are real? Megan said.

Yep 100% real some women are just lucky. So anyone starts asking questions just play it off as a welcome side effect of gaining a fuller figure. Kate said. 

Kate could tell she had persuaded her and could practically see the gears working in Megans head as she planned it out. 

A week or so later she walked into the office with a now supersized chest. They hadnt exactly been small before so now Megan was looking very voluptuous. Now armed with her new assets hardly any guy was paying any attention to her thickening waistline. 

To Megans surprise most people even bought her story about them being real too. Not long after she had gone out of town to see two of her old friends Emma and Becky for the first time since starting her new job. Boy were they in for a big surprise she though with a smile. 

And so they were. They could hardly believe their eyes when they saw Megan. She was like a whole new person she had cut off her long gorgeous hair. Her trendy wardrobe had been replaced by semi casual office attire. And her figure, what had happened? Megan had always had modest curves but was also always so fit. Now though she looked like a seriously overfed sexy secretary from a mens magazine. 

The weekend was a blast but the skinny Emma could not believe what Megan had done to herself and how she continued to eat practically oblivious to the fact that she needed a crash diet if not lipo. It was all she could do to bite her tongue. Well mostly bite it. From this weekend on ward their friendship would steadily deteriorate.

Becky on the other hand was very impressed and even a tad jealous of the new Megan. She looked amazing she thought all curvy and voluptuous. And god she was obviously so comfortable at her new size eating however she wanted and even making jokes at her on expense. Mostly though Becky found herself jealous of how grown up she had become. 

Becky who at 23 nearly 24 was still a part time student felt rather torn between the whole dumb sorority chick thing and growing up. Megan though had clearly left all that behind transforming from a cute skinny sorority girl to a mature independent full figured woman. After seeing Megan she had decided she wanted that she was tired of drifting aimlessly working crappy part time jobs, taking random classes and depending on handouts from her parents. She was also sick of starving herself and wasting time at the gym instead of working or studying just to impress stupid frat guys. She wanted to be like Megan she obviously was conformable in her own skin and allowing herself to eat however she wanted. And if that gave her an awesome fuller figure like Megans she sure wouldnt complain. 

After that weekend Megan and Beckys friendship was rekindled and they started spending as much time with each other as their schedules and the distance allowed. Hanging out with Megan of course would soon bring Beckys skinny days to an end more on that later though. 

Now that Megan had been persuaded to artificially enlarge her chest she entered the final part of her transformation. Megan soon discovered the drawback of having such big breast she could hardly work out anymore. Doing anything strenuous with those on her chests became quite a challenge and working out in public with those things moving about was so embarrassing. Thus she was now grounded. She would still go for long walks regularly and maybe hit some weights or machines like once a month at the gym but doing anything truly likely to keep her weight at bay was out of the question. Now it wasnt long before she reached BBW hood. 

She soon fit right in with the other heavy office ladies. Her once brisk pace had become a waddle. Her hips and butt had spread out wide now even spilling over her desk. Her belly had further softened and pushed out beneath her massive chest which the extra weight further inflated. And finally her lovely face was now complemented by apple cheeks and a double chin. 

And another skinny little intern becomes a big beautiful woman. Vanessa said admiring Megan from a far at this years Christmas party. 

I know just one reason why this job is awesome. Vince said with a laugh. 

A moment or so later Vanessa greeted Megan with a hug. Its great to see you hun. Youre looking awesome by the way.

_Wow_ Megan thought two years ago when shed first met Vanessa she seemed so big. But now as she hugged her she realized the gap between their sizes had grown a lot smaller. In fact Vanessa was only 30 maybe 50 pounds heavier than her tops. It even dawned on her that at the rate she was going she may even be Vanessas size one day in the not so distant future. To her shock though the idea didnt bother her much. She knew shed never be skinny again so what was a little more weight plus she had to admit especially now that her appreciation of full figured women had grown quite a bit that Vanessa was a beautiful woman. 

Its great to see you too. And thanks Ive done some filling out since last time I saw you so its nice to hear that. Megan said a tad nervously. 

Aww youve just put on some office pounds hun. Its nothing to worry about besides it really suits you. Vanessa said sweetly.

Thanks I really appreciate you saying that. Megan said now brandishing a big smile. 

Just telling you what you already know. I mean surely youve noticed all these dogs drooling over you especially that one. She said directing her attention to Vince. 

Meagan then started laughing. 

Yeah I suppose these new curves have been getting me some extra attention. Vince has been a perfect gentleman though. She said.

Please no need to cover his ass for him I know exactly what hes like. Vanessa said with a chuckle. 

Ok well mostly a gentleman. Megan confessed with a laugh.

Sounds about right. Vanessa said with a smile. Enough about that jerk though lets eat. 

And with that the two BBWs made their way to the buffet drawing all eyes their way. For almost the rest of the evening Vanessa got a kick out of seeing just how well Megan could hold her own at the dinner table these days. Her plate hardly stayed empty for more than a moment. Before Vanessa would tell her how great something else was or that she should try this or that or that she was about to go get the two of them this. 

The poor thing tried to protest a few times but Vanessa wouldnt hear it and before long she seemed to totally give into her appetite. By the time they were done Vanessa could hardly believe it when all was said and done Megan may have put more away then her despite her disadvantage in size. Vanessa smiled to herself and thought goodness Im going to have to make sure Vince gets you a raise with an appetite like that youll be my size before you know it. You may even be bigger than me one day.

That night when they got home Vince said That was quite the show you and Megan put on tonight. 

Just seeing what shes capable of these days. Besides I know you loved it. Vanessa said with a laugh.

Oh you know that part goes without saying. So she impresses you? He asked. 

Yeah she did; shes no picky little girl anymore thats for sure. Im not sure but I think when all was said and done she put more away than I did. Vanessa replied.

Really? Wow. Vince said. 

Yeah if she makes a habit of eating that way more often shell be my size before she knows it. One of these days she may even outgrow me. Vanessa said surprised that the skinny little thing from a few years ago had even filled out let alone be on her way to BBW hood. Of course she had been a scrawny little thing too once upon a time.

Now theres a pleasant thought. Vince said with a smile.

Cant argue with you there. Vanessa said with a laugh. Ive got to admit shes certainly a looker shes like if Christina Hendricks put on 50 pounds in all the right places. 

Sounds like we both have something to look forward to seeing at the next company event. Vince said with a laugh.

It sure does. I just hope you dont forget about little old me. Vanessa had sweetly. 

Never Vince said giving her a kiss. 

Good enough about her though for the next while I want you thinking all about me. Vanessa said and shoved him down onto the bed and began to slowly undress revealing her 250 or so pound supersized figure in all its glory. 

By the time she was fully undressed he was in awe of what he saw. He scanned her tall dark figure from head to toe taking in all her soft womanly curves. From her full round thighs that met in the middle letting not even a glimmer of light through. To the full broad child bearing hips two pregnancies had given her. Realizing how Vince was admiring her she gave him a graceful model like turn and he admired her massive backside which one could almost balance a tray on. 

Then his gaze moved up to her full round sensual belly which had been particularly stuffed tonight. Her belly also sported two thick love handles resting on her spacious hips he soon planned to grad a hold of. Then he moved up to her chest god it was amazing. He could hardly believe that when they first met she had been a modest B cup now she boasted massive H cups with a mile of cleavage. As she filled out over the years they seemed to just inflate with fat coupled with two pregnancies they had grown simply massive. 

Finally he looked at her beautiful face. Her flawless dark skin plump ruby lips deep blue eyes not to mention her full dimpled checks all perfectly framed by her super short natural blond hair. God what a woman he thought. 
Then she was on top of him his hands grasped around her thick soft waist and his mouth grasped onto one of her big hard nipples. He was in heaven and any thoughts of Megan were gone. 

For now.


----------



## Joel (Oct 6, 2012)

As a bonus Becky’s story. 

Reconnecting with Megan had been such a blessing Becky thought once again. It had done so much for her. At long last she was done with college and ready to finally grow up. Over the past 6 months she had really buckled down with her studies and gotten the credits necessary for a degree she hoped she could actually get some use out of. Megan had even helped her find a great job opportunity. 

About a month ago as her final days of college neared Becky spent a two day weekend with Megan. After they got through their usual catching up, gossip and of course eating Megan had asked her what she planned on doing now that she was about to be done with school?

She replied “I really just want to get the out of this small town and move to the city and, I don’t know, hopefully get a job at an office like you or something.” 

“Really you want to do something l do?” Megan asked. 

“Yeah that’s what my degree is for more or less. And yeah I think I really do I know like you don’t make it sound glamorous or anything but it seems to make you really happy good pay good hours sounds like a great work atmosphere. I’d love to give something like that a try.” Becky said. 

“Well if you’re sure type me up solid resume and I’ll pass it up to my boss Vince I’m sure he could help you.” Megan said. 

“Really? You think he would?” Becky asked.

“Positive lol. I’ve practically got him wrapped around my finger he’s got a little bit of a crush on me it’s cute. He may not give you a job at our office but he’s friends with like half the mid level business guys in town I’m sure he could hook something up for you. Especially if I give him some incentive.” She said with a wicked smile. 

Becky finished that resume as quickly as possible and gave it to Megan. 
When she returned to work she waited patiently and caught Vince when they were both free. She leaned over his desk putting her deep sexy cleavage on display.

“Excuse me Vince could I ask a favor of you?” Megan asked.

Then Vince’s head pooped up and his eyes lined up perfectly with her massive bust line. 

“What oh umm yeah of course.” He stammered while trying to force his eyes to meet hers. 

“A good friend of mine is about to be done with college and well be in need of a job soon I don’t suppose you could help her could you?” Megan asked sweetly.

“I mean I’d love to help but we don’t really need anyone else here.” Vince said. 

“Oh I know but I was hoping you could put in a good word for her at some of the offices around town. I mean we both know plenty of them owe you favors.” She replied. 

“Well um I don’t mind making a call or two but I can’t promise anything.” Vince said still trying to take his eyes off her mile of cleavage.

“Well I’m sure you’ll be a bgh help and tell you what, if you have some good news for me soon I think I may have something for you.” Megan said 

“Umm what would that be?” Vince asked nervously. 

“Well you remember my trip to Cancun right. Well I’ve got some amazing pictures I’m sure you’d love to see.” 

Then she leaned in and whispered in his ear. “Especially my bikini pics and who knows maybe given one or two of me in less.” 

She said this in a sexy husky voice then she walked off chuckling. 

_Blast it she knows she can get just about anything she wants from me. _Vince thought. Then he looked over the resume Megan had left on his desk. Not bad he figured at least the chick had some qualification it shouldn’t be too hard of a project to find her something. And even if it did turn into a project god it would be worth it for some sexy pictures of Megan. 

Vince could never cheat on his wife but he was pretty comfortable doing everything short of it. Besides Vanessa was all the time admiring pictures of her new boss who did some amateur body building it was only fair.

The next weekend Megan had invited Becky over to celebrate some good news. 

When Megan let her into her apartment the first thing Becky said was. “Come on spare me the suspense what’s so important you just had to tell me in person.”

Megan’s lovely face made that big perfect smile of hers and she said “Vince and I came through; we’ve got you a job all lined up as soon as the semester is over and it’s just barely on the other side of town.” 

Then the big beautiful Megan practically smothered her in a big hug. Megan’s broad smile grew a bit wider then as she realized there was a little bit more Becky to hug these days. 

“Seriously? You two got me a job? Do I need to like get ready for an interview or anything?” Becky asked shocked.

“Yes seriously. And no you just start as soon as school is over if you don’t take to it it’ll become a temp job but if you do well and I know you well that place has a lot of room for advancement.” Megan answered. 

“Oh I can’t thank you enough.” Becky said and tried to squeeze the big woman who was smothering her harder.

“You moving to town soon will be thanks enough for me and don’t worry about Vince; like I said I’ve got him wrapped around my finger practically he was just glad to do me a little favor.” Megan said with that wicked grin. 

“Now let’s celebrate I’ve got an amazing dinner for us then we’re going out.” Megan said.

And then they had spent the rest of that weekend eating Megan’s amazing cooking, drinking, and going out. 

Unbeknownst to them Vince was greatly enjoying his reward for helping Becky as well.

Now Becky was packing up her stuff and getting ready to leave her dorm behind for good. She moved into her new apartment in the city the next day and then she would spend her weekend with Megan before starting her new job on Monday. As she went through her closet she started bagging up some stuff to give to goodwill that she knew she would never wear again. 

She had dropped her gym membership plus all her time with Megan had quickly caught up to her waist line. Over the past 6 months she’d packed on a good 20 or so pounds. Becky looked herself over in the mirror she was hardly complaining though. Maybe all her time with Megan had given her some new appreciation the fuller figure or something because she rather liked it. 

Her pencil thin legs had thickened a tad her hips had asserted themselves a little more and her butt had rounded out a bit. Her stomach was still flat but it was no longer hard to the touch and her ribs had just about disappeared. Plus she had actual boobs now going from a sporty A cup to at least a noticeable B. No she wasn’t complaining a bit and if Megan kept on rubbing off on her she certainly wouldn’t try to stop it. Like Megan had suggested last time they hung out she looked better with a little meat on her bones. 

She finished packing up her stuff and the next morning she said good bye to her dorm and her old life for good. She arrived at her new apartment in the city awhile later and so did Megan not long after to help her get settled in.
After they had finished for the day Becky said “So tomorrow I planned on going shopping for some more work clothes and stuff think you’d mind going with me and helping me with I don’t know a makeover?” 

“A makeover? You really think you need one.” Megan said with a laugh.

“Yeah well you know I’ve never had a job like this before so I thought you’d be a lot of help we can go shopping, get our hair done, etc it’ll be fun.” Becky suggested. 

“Sounds great see you in the morning hun.” Megan said with a smile and hugged her goodbye. 

The next day Megan took her to some of the places she shopped. They mostly tended to lean plus size but they were able to find Becky plenty stuff. Neutral colored pant suits, dresses, skirts and jackets combos it wasn’t long before she had amassed a whole new professional wardrobe. 

As Becky spun around in front of the mirror Megan smiled. Becky was looking pretty good these days. She was still a skinny little thing but her figure had begun to blossom. 

“Gasp, from the right angle it almost looks like you have cleavage in that one. How’s it feel?” Megan asked with a laugh.

Becky only smiled. “Pretty awesome never thought that would happen. I guess there are some advantages to putting on a few pounds.” 

“Well fair warning that few pounds could turn into a lot more before you know it.” Megan replied.

“What do you mean?” Becky asked.

“Nothing it’s just with these jobs you spend a lot of time sitting on your butt and if you’re not careful all the sitting and eating can have consequences. I mean just look at how much I’ve beefed up.” She said with a laugh.

“Thank for the warning but I don’t intend on worrying about it. If I fill out a little bit so what. And if I start looking more like you well awesome.” Becky said with a laugh.

“Aww thank hun that’s sweet. Just don’t say I didn’t warn you skinny. Now come on its time we do something about your hair.” Megan said

“What’s wrong with my hair?” Becky asked. 
 
“Oh nothing major I just think it would be a good idea if you lost the highlights and got it trimmed up a bit. Trust me.” Megan said with a laugh.

Before Becky knew it she was sited at Megan’s stylist and she was chopping away at her long blond highlighted mane upon Megan’s instruction. Becky almost felt sick watching her hair pile up higher and higher in the floor. Finally she stopped and Becky looked at herself in the mirror. 

The stylist hadn’t gone as short as Megan’s but it was still a dramatic difference. Her long mane which had previously cascaded down to her mid back now scarcely touched her shoulders. She doubted it was still even long enough to be pulled back into a proper ponytail. After the shock had worn off she found she rather liked it though. Next the stylist washed the highlights out of what was left of her hair returning her to her natural chestnut brown color. 

“So what do you think?” Megan asked. 

Becky was running her fingers through it enjoying that silky soft texture from a fresh hair cut and conditioner and taking in the differences. 

“It’s a big difference but I love.” Becky said happily.

“Good so I didn’t tell her to cut it to short?” Megan asked.

“No it looks awesome. Thank you so much for directing her for me.” Becky answered. 

“You’re very welcome glad to hear it. Call me as soon as you get home tomorrow and let me know how your first day went.” Megan said.

“Of course and thank you so much for the makeover.” Becky said with a laugh.

“Yeah I think I did pretty good if I do say so myself.” Megan replied with a chuckle. 

Then the two women embraced and Becky headed home. 

As she lugged her new wardrobe in her reflection in the mirror caught her attention. Wow she thought hardly recognizing herself. She had worn one of her new semi casual office outfits out of the store that coupled with her new hair cut and her steadily changing figure she looked like a totally different woman. 

No more dumb sorority girl that was for sure. Instead she saw a professional young woman ready to make her mark on the world she thought with a smile. Then she chuckled to herself with the new hair and wardrobe she was kind of looking like Megan only slimmer of course. Then right on cue her tummy began growling. Well maybe not forever she thought with a laugh. 

Before she could eat though she had one more thing to do though. As she organized her new wardrobe she also purged it of the rest of her old cloths. Her old trendy outfits and especially her gym cloths went straight into good will bags. No need for these anymore she thought with a smile especially not her gym cloths. As far as she was concerned her days of working herself to the bone at the gym to impress some loser guy were over. Her long walks with Megan and maybe the occasional jog would be all the exercise she needed from here on out. And if like Megan had warned she began filling out some so be it. 

After finishing with her closet she fixed herself a big hearty nutritious dinner and got her rest for her big day tomorrow. 

She awoke bright and early the next day had a large nutritious breakfast and got ready. She looked herself over in the mirror one last time. She looked perfect of course then she took a deep breath tried to steady her nerves and made her way to work. She was pretty nerves but she managed to make herself come off as confident and prepared when she arrived. 

She reported to her new boss’s office as she had been told and to her relief he seemed like a really easy going guy. He briefly explained her job functions and introduced her to the office supervisor who turned out to be a sweet big woman named Kathy who got her started. She was nervous just jumping into the job like this but Kathy answered any questions she had and pretty soon she was zipping around the office running errands for everyone copying reports typing and answering the phone. 

At the end of the day she breathed a big sigh of relief realizing that while a bit challenging at times it wasn’t anything she couldn’t handle. Then her tummy growled she had worked up quite the appetite and intended to do something about it. 

Four months later Vince got a call from his buddy Frank a midlevel manager at another office in town. 

“Man I really have to think you for sending that Becky girl my way she’s terrific I swear if I had half a dozen more of her we’d be out producing you bastards.”

Vince chuckled but wasn’t sure who he was talking about. “I’m sorry who?” 

“You know that Becky girl you begged me to hire straight out of college friend of the family or some crap you said.” Frank answered. 

Megan’s friend it suddenly clicked to Vince having almost totally forgetting about what he had done to earn that reward of his. “Oh yeah that Becky of course sorry man. So she’s doing good I take it?” 

“Good the girls amazing she’s such a hard worker I’m probably getting close to two decent workers output just from her.” Frank said. 

“Glad she’s doing so well kind of sounds like my girl Megan if you remember her.” He said with a laugh. 

“That thick red head of course I remember her. Now that you mention it though Becky’s starting to take after her it looks like.” Frank chuckled. 

“Oh is she now?” Vince asked his curiosity now peaked. 

“Oh yeah you’d love her when she first started she was a skinny thing but you know not to skinny. Now she’s really chubbing up. “Frank who also had an appreciation for the fuller female figure said. 

“Hmmm ... maybe I should have found her an opening here instead of sending her your way.” Vince said jokingly. 

“Haha Your loss I may just have my own Megan here if she keeps this up.” Frank said sounding very pleased. 

Next they chatted for awhile longer talking about family work etc then made plans to have beer together in the not too distant future. 

After hanging up Vince had a bit of a hard time getting back to work. He was too busy thinking about Becky. Frank hadn’t been too specific about how she looked but the suggestion that Frank was going to have his own Megan before too long was a hard one to shake. Finally he decided the only way to get it off his mind was to see her in person. 

Half an hour later or so Megan came into his office to talk about some reports and he smiled. After going over them with her he said. “You know Frank right he just gave me a call and guess what it was about?”

“What was it sir?” Megan replied. 

“He called to brag about how well Becky was doing and that I had practically sent him 2 workers with how much she gets done.” Vince said.

Megan smiled looking rather proud of her friend. “That doesn’t surprise me she really loves that job, practically near all she thinks about.” 

“Well since Frank owes me a couple of favors by my count I was thinking I should congratulate the girl on all her hard work. How about you two and your boy friends or whatever go out to dinner with Vanessa and I one night my treat?” Vince suggested. 

“That sounds great I’m sure she’d love that plus she’s been telling me she’d love to thank you in person for hooking her up with that job.” Megan said very happily especially now that she was never one to turn down a free meal. 

“Well its settled then just let me get with Vanessa and we’ll figure out a day.” Vince said happily. 

“Sounds great you’re the best sir.” Megan said with a smile. 

Two weeks later Becky looked herself over before leaving to meet Megan her boss Vince and his wife Vanessa for dinner. She scanned herself head to and smiled approvingly. No more immature skinny sorority chick that was for sure. Instead the image of a lovely mature professional woman with the beginnings of a full figure looked back at her. 

_Goodness I’m getting thick _she said to herself with a smile poking her now soft little tummy. Hanging out with Megan coupled with her new leisurely office lifestyle and not to mention quitting smoking was having a dramatic impact on her once petite figure. 

Over the past 5 months or so she had done some serious filling out and was loving the results. Her once toned athletic body was becoming an ever more distant memory as the office pounds pilled on. Her long tone legs were getting thick and would soon be meeting in the middle. And goodness her butt! It was growing like crazy since starting her new job it had gone from slightly bubbly to an impressive badonkadonk. She could hardly believe how it was inflating behind her. 

She was loving the attention it was getting her and the side effect of making virtually any seat super comfy. Her hips also seemed to be in league with her butt when it came to socking up the extra calories. Practically overnight it seemed like they had just blossomed becoming a pair of wide child bearing hips and she just loved the way they rolled and swayed when she was trying to be sexy. Her upper half had done some expanding of its own as well. Her once very prominent ribs had been buried by new softness and she was happy to say good bye to them. 

Her once flat toned stomach had also become a thing of the past. It had first turned to soft pudge and was now starting to round and poke out. Even her arms were looking less dainty and more full and ample. Her breasts had grown modestly as well going from a modest B cup to a sizeable C. She could hardly believe it after going through the vast majority of her life a flat chested A cup she now officially had big breasts and she was enjoying showing them off. Finally her face was noticeably less sharp and angular now and was beginning to sport round rosy checks. 

Becky loved the vision looking back at her since graduating college she had felt like a new person and her reflection perfectly reflected that. She was also loving this new full figure she was developing thinking it really suited the new her and if her body kept wanting to follow in her beautiful friend Megan’s footsteps she wasn’t about to stop it. 

She looked herself over one last time her short chest nut brown hair was fixed just right and she felt dressed to impress. 

Half an hour later or so they were all at the restaurant. Megan looked Becky over approvingly between hanging out with her and Becky’s sedentary office life style she was starting to seriously bulk up as Megan expected she would. She was already well on her way into chubby territory Megan thought with a wicked grin. 

_Keep this up girl and you’ll be catching up to me in no time although it looks like you may be destined for a pear shape with that massive butt your getting and goodness have those hips grown!_ She almost felt jealous of her well not so much boy friend as current office boy toy Aaron who she had decided to bring along. Between her, Becky and Vince’s absolutely stunning wife Vanessa he had three beautiful full figured women to admire. 

_Oh my she is cute_ Vince thought upon meeting Becky who was super thankful of the help he had given her. _Frank was right I should have found her a position at our office he lamented instantly. If she had been as thin as Frank made her sound then watching her growth must have been almost as fun as Megan’s because she was certainly no skinny little thing anymore_

She was at that cusp going from curvy to chubby with a full chest and dlooking at those hips and ass he couldn’t believe they had ever been as thin as Frank described. Her middle though while it appeared soft wasn’t carrying too much weight well at least not yet. It was too bad had he known she looked this good he could have had an awesome combo of T&A working for him in Becky and Megan. 

Upon meeting Becky Vanessa had few doubts about why her husband had arranged this outing. 

“You just had to see her didn’t you.” Vanessa whispered to him along with a half hearted elbow to the ribs while Becky, Megan, and Aaron were wrapped up in their own conversation. 

Vince of course only turned on the puppy dog eyes and said “Well can you blame me?” 

Vanessa gave a half hearted sigh but he was a man after all and she had to admit Becky was a growing cutie which was just what her husband loved. She hardly cared though Vince let her fawn over her amateur body builder boss Jack and even go to most of his competitions so it was only fair. Besides she wasn’t a woman to turn down a delicious meal anymore plus she genuinely enjoyed being around Megan who kind of reminded her of herself ten or so years ago. 

The outing proved to be a fun one especially for Vince and Aaron who watched the two supersized beauties and the growing Becky make their best attempt to put the restaurant under practically egging each other on to refill their plates again and again and practically stuff poor Becky who was having a devil of a time keeping up and looked ready to burst but they wouldn’t let her stop until they had. 

As far as Vince was concerned it was more the worth the sizeable bill and he almost died with delight when Vanessa suggested they do it again before too long. Then gave her husband a subtle wink and he knew again why he loved her. 

Over the next two years Becky’s new career and friendships had shaped her into a new woman. The office lifestyle as well as her friendship with Megan not to mention the occasional outings with her Vince, Vanessa and a revolving door of other friends had left quite the impact on her figure. She had now grown right into her new circle of friends now weighing in at a scale busting 235. 

Becky absolutely loved the transformation though. On mornings such as this one she looked herself over approvingly her thick legs had grown ever thicker now meeting in the middle without even a micrometer of space between her full thighs. While she had once raced around the office like lightning she was now moving at a steady waddle although she was still somehow damn near the most productive ones there. 

Her butt and hips? Well, goodness, she had become the epitome of a pear figure with a simply massive backside that one could hardly force their eyes from as it jiggled and shuck violently with each step and you could quite easily serve a tray off of it. And her hips she had spread out into literally twice the woman she had once been. She had even had to upgrade her office chair as she had grown to fill every inch of it and her hips pushed against the sides. 

Her cute little tummy had grown into a full round belly with love handles resting on each spacious hip. Her chest had grown to into DD which compared to the her lower body was not all that big but she now had more than enough to satisfy any breast man as well as those who appreciated a more than ample backside. Finally her lovely face had changed quite a bit. It wasn’t just her cute rosy dimpled apple checks and double chin. She looked not older but mature she had shed the wide eyed youthful look of a girl fresh out of college and looked like the strong independent professional woman she had become. 

The last time her and Megan had seen Emma she could hardly believe how she had transformed. Emma never the brightest young woman had married a while off guy and was hoping for the easy wife of a trophy wife. The visit had gone well fun even but Emma couldn’t resist bringing up their weights in not so flattering ways. Then Becky had reminded Emma who had recently gotten pregnant how hard it was to get your pre pregnancy figure back and how she may well join the full figured fold before she knew it. The poor thing had practically died upon that realization and Becky was still laughing about it. 

Once she arrived at work she began to show a new hire a perky go getting young lady named Kathy around the office. Kathy would do just fine here Becky thought with her eager hardworking attitude. The poor thing was so tiny though! 

_We’ll have to do something about that. _Becky thought with a wicked grin. Then asked “So how do you plan on spending your lunch break hun?”

“Oh I just brought a protein shake and a power bar and figured I’d just read for a bit then get started back to work early Ma’am.” Kathy answered. 

“Please don’t call me ma’am hon I’m only like two or three years older then you.” She said with a laugh. “And I like that work ethic but you should go out to eat with the rest of us ladies it’ll be nice to get to know each other better.”

“Oh ok sounds good ma’am umm I mean Becky I’m not that big on eating out but that sounds great.” 

Becky smiled and thought _sounds like we have a project ahead of us but something tell me you won’t be such a tiny little thing forever._


----------



## mdy73 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice to read and dream about this...


----------



## samster (Feb 19, 2013)

Love it! Nothing better than an office gaining story - great work and keep it up


----------

